# Sticky  The ISF and the first German "Sinn-Uhrenforum"



## Crusader

The recent popularity of the Sinn brand has given rise to a number of Sinn watch fora on the internet. This is both a good thing, and yet an awkward thing at times, too. Members are frequently unsure whether it is o.k. to mention "the competition" on another forum, something that is occasionally outright prohibited, and moderators are unsure whether they are welcome to post on another forum dedicated to the same brand.

For one thing, WatchUSeek does not have a restrictive rule about mentioning other watch fora in general, and we do not wish to reciprocate such rules which are clearly not in the interest of our members.

As for Sinn watches in particular, I have been in contact with Markus who moderates the German-language "Sinn-Uhrenforum", the first German watchforum dedicated to Sinn watches, and we have agreed to establish friendly relations between that forum and the International Sinn Forum. This is to say that we will share information, and see to it that our events (like tours of the Sinn facilities) are co-ordinated to some degree. E.g., WatchUSeek will welcome members of the _Sinn-Uhrenforum _to our visit to the Sinn facilities on 23 February.

For practical purposes, this means that WUS members are encouraged to link to interesting threads in the _Sinn-Uhrenforum_, and to treat members or moderators of the German forum (who are hereby cordially invited to contribute to the ISF) posting here with the same respect that you are extending to all WatchUSeek members.

We are including links to the German Sinn-Uhrenforum at http://www.sinn-uhrenforum.de, and to the excellent Sinn resource site that Markus runs at http://sinn-uhren.info/index.html (many of you will be familiar with the latter already).

We hope that this cooperation will be to the benefit of the memberships of both fora. If you have any ideas or suggestions how the cooperation can be further developed, please don't hesitate to contact me.

Links: 
Sinn-Uhrenforum (German-language forum about Sinn watches): http://www.sinn-uhrenforum.de/ 
Uhrenchronik (German Sinn-Uhrenforum Resource Website): http://sinn-uhren.info/index.html


----------



## ferdinand

Does anybody know what happened to the German Sinn Forum? It returns a database error upon connecting.


----------



## N0KIA

Works again.


----------



## Mystiqz

Thanks for the info. It should be a great partnership


----------

